
Show HN: Start a live-blog in Slack - jameswilsterman
http://www.clivebot.com/
======
extra88
Interesting. I think your instructions could be more clear.

@clivebot: follow <<team name>> I think this starts receiving from the
specified team. Do both teams have to have the same channel name? How do you
stop it, "nofollow?"

@clivebot: go live I think this starts transmitting you team's entries in the
channel. Do other teams have to use the follow command or do they
automatically receive from any team following them? I guess the follow command
is necessary if you're thinking of this like live blogging where the blogger
wouldn't want to see everything written by the audience. Again, how do you
stop it?

Can a team have clivebot be active in more than one channel?

I don't know about the one-way live blogging aspect but I could see Slack
adding two-way inter-team channels as a non-free feature.

~~~
jameswilsterman
Thanks for checking out clivebot! I appreciate the feedback and agree we need
to make the instructions clearer going forward.

@clivebot: follow [team_name] — This is equivalent to 'following' someone in
Twitter, except in this case, you are following an entire Slack team. Once you
follow that Slack team, you will be automatically notified whenever that team
starts a live-blog.

@clivebot: go live — You're right that this starts transmitting everything
your team writes in the channel. Other teams have to follow your Slack team
first (as described above) in order for them to receive your live-blog.

@clivebot: stop — This is the command to end your live-blog. You can also use
this same command to mute other teams if they are currently live-blogging.

Clivebot can be added to any channel but can only "go live" from the #live
channel you chose when you installed.

Clivebot does allow for two-way inter-team Slacking. After you "go live", say
@clivebot invite [team_name] to let another Slack team join the live-blog with
you. It's kind of trippy actually.

------
fiatjaf
Is there an example somewhere? I would be interested in seeing this working if
possible, but not in actually using it. I don't use Slack or have a Slack
account.

~~~
mlchild
Right now we have it set up to create live chats between Slack teams, but if
you're interested in a web-hosted version of the chat, that's good to know for
our next feature to work on!

